# Backup Camera Questions



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

No but I don't see it being hard at all. I've also been thinking about putting a camera in too. I'll see what I can find out about putting it i.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i didnt think it was possible to put a camera in the oem system??


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have to look but they should have an opition for a camera jack on the back of the tv. I'm looking now


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> I have to look but they should have an opition for a camera jack on the back of the tv. I'm looking now


Cool, let us know what you find. I'm heading to the dealer pretty soon here to pick up my plate and will try to get any info I can.


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

this would be awesome. if you can add a backup cam to the stock system, i'm definitely going that route when i upgrade (rather than hemank's system or an aftermarket HU)...


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Dealer wasn't any help, I was told that they haven't seen the back of the new nav system yet, therefore cannot verify whether a camera can be used with the unit. I'm hoping I don't have to take out the nav unit to see if there are any video inputs, but will if it comes down to it. Did you figure anything out yet chefmaster87?


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Ive been wanting to add a reverse camera to the 2011 stock nav. But I just don't have the time to pry open the dash and find out if there's an input. I hope there is.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

The Electron Performance head unit has a video port for a reverse camera. The unit itself doesn't come with a camera but you can use any off-the-shelf camera or buy one from eBay designed to fit in the license frame light socket. The display will switch to the camera input automatically when the camera comes on, so you just wire the camera power to your reverse lights. Works well!


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

Even if you could wire in a camera to the head unit, who is going to write the code to make it work with the Nav operating system?


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> Even if you could wire in a camera to the head unit, who is going to write the code to make it work with the Nav operating system?


As far as I know all you need is screen and a video input. lol, looks like I'll be digging around the internet a while trying to come up with an answer. Dang it, I was just about to head to bed! :shocked:


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Ive been wanting to add a reverse camera to the 2011 stock nav. But I just don't have the time to pry open the dash and find out if there's an input. I hope there is.


In another recent thread there was a link posted showing the back view of the 2011 oem nav unit. Image Sheet < By the looks of it.. there are no video inputs. I haven't found anything on the 2012 unit yet.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I do not think there would be inputs unless a reverse camera was optional on the car. I have a reverse camera in my car and it does help but you have to get used to looking at it and trusting it.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm actually starting to consider swapping out the rearview mirror with a replacement one that still maintains all of the oem mirrors functions. The only problem is the size. Here's an email I got back from an ebay seller that seems to have quite a bit of knowledge regarding the mirrors: 
_
Take a look at the attached. The compass/temp backup camera mirror is the same size as the slightly larger one in the pix without compass/temp display. As you can see there is a 1" width difference.

Now...the smaller mirror that you see in the picture is actually one with a backup camera. That mirror will be an option on several 2012 models. However...there's some major operational differences in the 2012 mirrors versus the others, in that the 2012 mirror is tied in with the vehicle's computer. Which means the mirror will not work unless the vehicle is designed for it, and the feature is activated in the vehicle's computer. So for now, unfortunately, that's not an option. But I am going to do some more research & tinkering on it to see if I can make it work..._ _

Anyhow - regarding the other mirrors. Either of them will work. They will fit, but as you noted, they are somewhat larger._ _

The autodim/OnStar mirror would be the the easiest of the two to install, especially if you use the wiring adapter. All existing features you now have would be retained; plus you'd gain the backup camera display._ _

The compass/temp version of the mirror would be more difficult. The wiring adapter isn't available for the mirror, so you will have to cut & splice some wires, plus you have to install a separate temperature sensor (you cannot use the existing one in your vehicle). In addition, if you happen to have an exterior driver's side dimming mirror, the compass/temp version of the mirror does not have the circuitry in place to control outside dimming mirrors, so if you have that feature now, you would not have it once you upgrade the mirror. In addition, the compass/temp mirror has permanent guidelines that are part of the LCD display and cannot be removed (see pic). These particular mirrors were made for GM for their Hummer models, and some of those had offset backup cameras, which explains the slightly tilted guidelines. Also at this time there is not a smaller compass/temp backup camera mirror, nor have I heard of any plans of any forthcoming. _ _
And for the adapter wiring...the guy who sells them is Ofer Perlmuter. He can either be found on the Camaro5 forum, or you can email him at [email protected] Again, he makes these for the Camaro, but when I looked up the mirror wiring on the Cruze this weekend, it's identical to what GM uses in the Camaro, so his adapter will work for your vehicle.

One last thing...the car I drive is rather small too (95 Mercury Mystique), and I had the very same concern that you did about replacing the mirror. While I didn't put a backup camera mirror in it (the radio I installed has the backup camera display), I installed a Homelink compass/temp mirror that is virtually identical in physical dimensions to the 25794381 autodim backup camera display mirror, and it blends in nicely. Yes, it's notably larger than the OEM mirror, but after using the mirror for awhile, I don't even think about the size of the mirror anymore...it's just nice having the additional features._ _

Hopefully this answers your questions! Let me know if there's anything else I can help you with._ _

Best Regards,_ _
Bob Prim _-Personally, I don't care for the idea of a larger mirror, and the temp/compass one isn't really needed since we already have the display elsewhere. I'm hoping to hear back from him soon to see if he's been able to get the smaller 2012 mirror to work with our vehicles. I'll post an update when I hear back.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Ouuuuu do you have a like for that mirror. I don't think an extra inch would bother me lol


----------



## jgonsalles (Feb 13, 2012)

Any news on that?


----------



## Arcrider (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, I just read this thread and a few on the camaro5 forum. So, I picked up the rear view mirror w/ autodim, Onstar and the TFT rear camera display as well as a backup camera and the wire harness from Ofer. I will install all this in my Cruze LT2 a week from Saturday. I will post how it went. Cost was $199.00 for the mirror, $95.00 for the camera (button hole, IR LED) and $70.00 for the adapter harness. The adapter harness is for a camaro, but they share the same wiring harness (so I have read, could be wrong).

Wish me luck!


----------



## 2ssrs (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi, You guys will like this set up, we on the Camaro site love it, Its not hard at all to do and works like a charm, Hope you don't mind me using my same Handel as on there. 

If i can help let me know.

Ofer


----------



## Arcrider (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks a lot Ofer for checking in here.


----------



## jeffdrums1 (Apr 18, 2012)

*Backup camera*

Anyone find out anymore info on adding a backup camera to factory OEM nav? 2012 Cruze eco.. thanks


----------

